# Настройка ядра Linux

## Mackenzie01

Устанавливаю генту на виртуальную машину. Дохожу до пункта "Компиляция и установка" , все делал по инструкции handbook. 

Вылезает вот такая ошибка. Кто знает, с чем это связано? 

Windows 7 - 32 разрядная, Intel Core i5-2500K CPU 3.30 GHz, ОЗУ 4ГБ

```

(chroot) livecd linux # make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

   CHK       include/config/kernel.release

   CHK       include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

   CHK       include/generated/utsrealese.h

   CC         kernel/bounds.s

[b]kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

 /*

^[/b]

Kbuild:44: recipe for target 'kernel/bounds.s' failed

make[1] *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

Makefile:1002: recipe for target 'prepare0' failed

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2

(chroot) livecd linux #

```

----------

## nevernew

Посмотри что за процессор у тебя в виртуалке выбран. Пишет что инструкции x86-64 не поддерживаются. Флаг посмотри при сборке "64-bit kernel" включен он или нет и тип процессора нужный выбери "Processor family".

Команда lscpu покажет твою текующую архитектуру ЦП.

----------

## Banza1

Попробуй виртуализацию в биосе включить.

у меня было где-то в разделе advanced setup --> virtualization

----------

